# heritage angler 14?



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I got a buddy of mine wanting to buy one of these boats! Are they worth the money! Ive never paddled one so i dnt know what to tell him! Thx guys!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

My dad has a 12' of this and I know another guy with a 14. Very flat bottom so pretty stable, but not the best tracking as there is little shape to the hull to help hold a line. Has lots of storage space though. Never been in one outside of the bays so I couldn't speak to it's Gulf potential.


----------

